# anastaa / varastaa



## Gavril

Mielipiteitä seuraavista?


_Varas __anasti / varasti_ _pankilta sadan tuhatta markkaa_.

_Käen on ominaisuus __anastaa / varastaa_ _munat muiden lintujen pesältä._

_Ei se ole hänen oma ilmauksensa, vaan hän __anasti / varasti__ sen vanhemmalta komedianäyttelijältä.
_[By the way, is it necessary to say _hän _here?] 

_Jos et opeta lapsillesi lukemaan, __anastat / varastat__ heiltä tilaisuuden saada hyvän työn myöhemmin elämässä._

_Jutellessaan ystävän kanssa häneltä __anastettiin / varastettiin_ _auto.__

Hei, äijä __anasti / varasti__ jonopaikkani!_
_
Kun minulle tuomittiin elinkautinen, tuntui ihan siltä kuin minulta oli __anastettu / varastettu__ loppuelämä.


_Kiitos ajastanne sekä huomiostanne


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Mielipiteitä seuraavista?
> 
> 
> _Varas __anasti / varasti_ _pankilta satatuhatta markkaa_. Ehkä mieluiten _ryösti._
> 
> _Käen on ominaisuus __anastaa / varastaa_ _munat muiden lintujen pesältä._ Molemmat sopivat yhtä hyvin, mutta tosiasiassa käki päinvastoin munii toisten lintujen pesiin.
> 
> _Ei se ole hänen oma ilmauksensa, vaan hän __anasti / varasti__ sen vanhemmalta komedianäyttelijältä._ Tässä sanotaan yleensä _varasti_.
> [By the way, is it necessary to say _hän _here? Yes, it is necessary.]
> 
> _Jos et opeta lapsiasi lukemaan, __anastat / varastat__ heiltä tilaisuuden saada hyvä työpaikka myöhemmin elämässä._ Tässä mieluiten _riistät._
> 
> _Jutellessaan ystävän kanssa häneltä __anastettiin / varastettiin_ _auto._Sanoisin mieluummin _Hänen jutellessaan ystävän kanssa hänen autonsa varastettiin_.
> Myös _anastettiin _käy, mutta sitä käytetään ehkä harvemmin tässä yhteydessä.
> _
> Hei, äijä __anasti / varasti__ jonopaikkani!_ Mieluiten _vei._ Myös _anasti_ sopii, sen sijaan _varasti_ ei mielestäni tässä oikein käy.
> _
> Kun minulle tuomittiin elinkautinen, tuntui ihan siltä kuin minulta olisi __anastettu / varastettu__ loppuelämä. _Tässä mieluiten _riistetty._


----------



## sakvaka

I changed the sentences a bit. 



> _Varas vei/(varasti) pankista 100 000 euroa.
> 
> Käelle on ominaista varastaa/(anastaa) munia toisten lintujen pesistä.
> 
> Se ei ole hänen oma ilmauksensa, vaan hän varasti/kopioi sen vanhemmalta komedianäyttelijältä.
> 
> Jos et opeta lapsiasi lukemaan, [riistät heiltä]/[otat heiltä pois] mahdollisuuden saada hyvä työpaikka myöhemmin elämässä.
> 
> Samalla kun hän jutteli ystävänsä kanssa, häneltä varastettiin/vietiin auto.
> 
> Hei, tuo mies vei/(anasti)/varasti jonotuspaikkani!
> 
> Kun minut tuomittiin elinkautiseen, tuntui siltä, kuin minulta olisi [viety (pois)] / riistetty / (anastettu) / (varastettu) koko loppuelämä._


To me, "anastaa" sounds old-fashioned and rare. It also implies that the stealing has been carried out in a clever/sneaky way. Usually the stolen piece of possession isn't anything too valuable.

"Varastaa" is a good basic verb, but as you saw, we use the verbs "deprive of" and "take away" in many contexts.


----------



## Hakro

This is a good example how we hear the same words in a different way. I'm so old that _anastaa_ doesn't sound old-fashioned to me although it's not as common as _varastaa_. 


> - - - It also implies that the stealing has been carried out in a  clever/sneaky way. Usually the stolen piece of possession isn't anything  too valuable.


This doesn't fit to my vocabulary.

For example, we have the word _vallananastaja _(usurper) – isn't the "stolen piece" quite valuable, and isn't it most often achieved by force, not in a sneaky way?


----------



## sakvaka

Yes, "power" is indeed something valuable. I do recognise that word (very beautiful one, I have to say!) but it still evokes a sneakier mental image to me in comparison with, for instance, _vallankaappaaja_.

Maybe what I thought of was a reference to the size, not the value, of the stolen piece of possession. It is easier to steal an egg than to hijack a plane, you see. Unless you do it sneakily. 

But "anastaa" is indeed a strange (also a bit poetical and literal) word for my generation!


----------

